# D.auratus "Bocas" tads



## kcexotics (Jul 23, 2012)

Pretty stoked about these little guys. D.auratus "Bocas" F1's from the 2013 sr import.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice! Congrats. Can you post some pics of the parents?


----------



## kcexotics (Jul 23, 2012)

Older pic, male top right X Female bottom right.Tried to take a new pic but they aren't out,an I'm to lazy to pull the tank down.I'll take some better pics tomorrow when I feed.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Congrats on breeding these guys!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I actually found a clutch in the qt bin I had mine in after I sent them to Daryl for the wounded soldier effort, they all went bad though....too bad I didn't wait a couple more weeks before sending them out.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I knew I should've gotten a few of those from SR


----------



## kcexotics (Jul 23, 2012)

Bout time for an update,getting over run with these little guys. I have two pairs throwing eggs now.


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

That is awesome! After they get their back legs how much longer until they can come out of the water?


----------



## kcexotics (Jul 23, 2012)

Halter said:


> That is awesome! After they get their back legs how much longer until they can come out of the water?


A good month usually...But can feel like an eternity


----------



## kcexotics (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## kcexotics (Jul 23, 2012)

One more


----------

